# Our cats chewed my money



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

When I headed out this morning to OXXO to buy ice (since we were without power for 7 hours) I pulled out two 500 peso bills - because I knew I wouldn't need them. When I got home the two newest member to the family had torn the bills to pieces. I have found four pieces which make up about 80% or so of the original bills. I'm hoping that our bank will accept them ? Any thoughts ? I think in the US, the bank will accept them as long as you have more than 50%.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

horseshoe846 said:


> When I headed out this morning to OXXO to buy ice (since we were without power for 7 hours) I pulled out two 500 peso bills - because I knew I wouldn't need them. When I got home the two newest member to the family had torn the bills to pieces. I have found four pieces which make up about 80% or so of the original bills. I'm hoping that our bank will accept them ? Any thoughts ? I think in the US, the bank will accept them as long as you have more than 50%.


Try it. But my guess is that you are $1000 pesos poorer than before the Oxxo run. They are pretty fussy about the condition of bills here.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Try it. But my guess is that you are $1000 pesos poorer than before the Oxxo run. They are pretty fussy about the condition of bills here.


I've had bills refused in local businesses (where they know me) if they just had a slight tear. Don't know if my bank would accept them.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> I've had bills refused in local businesses (where they know me) if they just had a slight tear. Don't know if my bank would accept them.


I'll know tomorrow. Perhaps this is one instance where a 'premier' account (and zucchini bread) helps ?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

horseshoe846 said:


> I'll know tomorrow. Perhaps this is one instance where a 'premier' account (and zucchini bread) helps ?


You'll have to let us know what happens.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

_Our_ cats chewed _My_ money? Not _My_ cats chewed _Our_ money?

I think if you were in Thailand you wouldn't want to take the money to the bank because you might be accused of a crime - defacing currency that has the picture of a King on it is considered disrespecting the monarchy, punishable by years in prison.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

They will smile, shrug and you will be officially poorer......SOL has nothing to do with sunshine in this instance.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> They will smile, shrug and you will be officially poorer......SOL has nothing to do with sunshine in this instance.


Had to look up SOL online: Urban Dictionary: SOL


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

https://translate.google.com/transl...ete-roto-aun-vale-no-sirve&edit-text=&act=url

The bank measures the largest piece which has to be more than 1/2 the size of the bill and gives a complete bill in exchange. Pieces smaller than that are not exchangable. You can tape it together and if only a piece the size of a 10 peso coin is missing you can still use it.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Well I'll let ya'll know. But beforehand I'll tell you - we have a much more positive attitude towards life (in Mexico) then ya'll. Worst case - it was some very expensive ice.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

AlanMexicali said:


> https://translate.google.com/transl...ete-roto-aun-vale-no-sirve&edit-text=&act=url
> 
> The bank measures the largest piece which has to be more than 1/2 the size of the bill and gives a complete bill in exchange. Pieces smaller than that are not exchangable. You can tape it together and if only a piece the size of a 10 peso coin is missing you can still use it.


Thanks for that explanation. These cats are terrors !!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> https://translate.google.com/transl...ete-roto-aun-vale-no-sirve&edit-text=&act=url
> 
> The bank measures the largest piece which has to be more than 1/2 the size of the bill and gives a complete bill in exchange. Pieces smaller than that are not exchangable. You can tape it together and if only a piece the size of a 10 peso coin is missing you can still use it.


Surprising that google translate doesn't know the difference between "boletos" and "billetes". It is not clear what the authority for that page was, but even if those are the official rules, finding a bank to follow them may be another story. I look forward to the next installment from the OP.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

We visited our normal bank branch. My wife said "we have two little kittens" and handed the teller the two mangled bills. The teller smiled and handed my wife two new bills.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Heartwarming.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

TundraGreen said:


> Surprising that google translate doesn't know the difference between "boletos" and "billetes".


I expect it’s because _billete_ does mean ‘ticket’ in Spain.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> I expect it’s because _billete_ does mean ‘ticket’ in Spain.


I am shocked (well, not really) that Google Translate doesn't know the difference between Peninsular and Mexican Spanish! I wonder what it would do with the language spoken in Argentina?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

horseshoe846 said:


> We visited our normal bank branch. My wife said "we have two little kittens" and handed the teller the two mangled bills. The teller smiled and handed my wife two new bills.


You're lucky to have such a good relationship with your local bank. Could it be because you have a premier account?


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> You're lucky to have such a good relationship with your local bank. Could it be because you have a premier account?


In fact we do have a Premier Account with that bank - and we have a dedicated person who looks out for us. But today we just walked up to the teller's window. He did not ask for any credentials at all nor did he ask it we were clients of the bank.

Edit : The teller did receive a fresh baked brownie in thanks.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

horseshoe846 said:


> We visited our normal bank branch. My wife said "we have two little kittens" and handed the teller the two mangled bills. The teller smiled and handed my wife two new bills.


I am in shock. Congratulations.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

BEER ROASTED CAT 
1 cat cut into roast
1 can of Campbell's Cream of Mushroom soup
1 cube of beef bouillon
1 clove of garlic
1 Fine Irish Stout, a lot like a popular dark Irish Beer®, but NOT that brand at their lawyers' request. They alledge this article, educating others in the legal eating habits of over 100 million people world-wide, and specifically in rising East Asian markets, is "highly offensive." 

Scraped CatCover and soak cat roast in salt water for 24 hours. Drain water and then cover and soak in beer for 6 hours. Drain and place in crock pot with your cans of soup. Add a clove of garlic, and a cube of beef bouillon. If you start to slow cook your cat in the morning with your George Foreman Cooker (or it's ilk), you'll have finely cooked feline in time for supper.

If a slow cooker is not available, a cat can be baked at 350 degrees for 2-3 hours in a conventional oven and still come out pretty good. Beer Roasted Cat is fantastic served with mashed potatoes, collard greens, and fresh, homemade egg rolls. When planning a full meal just remember- cat is a course best served hot!

Skinned Cat Cat may not be the most glamorous, or tastiest of game meats, but with a little thought and preparation, Baked Cat can make the belly of the persnicketiest diner glow with home baked goodness.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

horseshoe846 said:


> Thanks for that explanation. These cats are terrors !!


Dogs eat homework and cats eat pesos. I learned something new today.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Latest update : now that I have deprived them of currency - their appetite has changed to plumbing ! In the last couple days they have managed to chew through the coflex cables beneath the toilet tanks ! At least I hope they are the cause and this isn't some residual affect of the earthquake - which btw - I have named earthquake donald.

Edit : came across this interesting site today...

https://earthquaketrack.com/mx-09-mexico-city/recent


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

horseshoe846 said:


> Latest update : now that I have deprived them of currency - their appetite has changed to plumbing ! In the last couple days they have managed to chew through the coflex cables beneath the toilet tanks ! At least I hope they are the cause and this isn't some residual affect of the earthquake - which btw - I have named earthquake donald.
> 
> Edit : came across this interesting site today...
> 
> https://earthquaketrack.com/mx-09-mexico-city/recent


I hope you survive until the kittens become cats and lose interest in chewing everything.

I could not find out anything about who is providing the earthquake information you linked. They only thing their About page says is that the data come from the USGS. You can get to the USGS information directly at:
https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/

But I am curious who is behind the page you linked.

Disclaimer: I worked for the USGS Earthquake group for many years, but left it about 15 years ago.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> I hope you survive until the kittens become cats and lose interest in chewing everything.
> 
> I could not find out anything about who is providing the earthquake information you linked. They only thing their About page says is that the data come from the USGS. You can get to the USGS information directly at:
> https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/
> ...


whois reports that the domain is owned by this guy...

Dr. Sam Goldstein

Do you know him ?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

horseshoe846 said:


> whois reports that the domain is owned by this guy...
> 
> Dr. Sam Goldstein
> 
> Do you know him ?


That was a good idea, looking at the owner of the domain. No, I don't know him.


----------



## Lefthanded Gordie (Aug 15, 2017)

I was at the teller window in a Banamex (I hate that bank) the other day and a man at the adjacent window presented a bank note and told the teller it was counterfeit, that he had been given it somewhere and would the bank exchange it!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Lefthanded Gordie said:


> I was at the teller window in a Banamex (I hate that bank) the other day and a man at the adjacent window presented a bank note and told the teller it was counterfeit, that he had been given it somewhere and would the bank exchange it!


So what happened?


----------



## Lefthanded Gordie (Aug 15, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> So what happened?


Ha! You really need to ask! My teller rolled her eyes. His gave him a polite refusal but surprisingly returned the bill to him.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Lefthanded Gordie said:


> Ha! You really need to ask! My teller rolled her eyes. His gave him a polite refusal but surprisingly returned the bill to him.


I believe in the US a bank is not allowed to return the bill...

Banamex is our backup Mexican bank - and we have a special relationship with a kid who played football in Las Vegas for UNLV. But - when we created the account they captured my digital signature. But I like most people have a first and last name. The stored image for my signature only contained my first name. I went to make a DEPOSIT and they would not accept it because my correct signature did not match what they had stored. BTW - Santander was worse (for us anyway).


----------



## esga (Feb 9, 2017)

eastwind said:


> _Our_ cats chewed _My_ money? Not _My_ cats chewed _Our_ money?
> 
> I think if you were in Thailand you wouldn't want to take the money to the bank because you might be accused of a crime - defacing currency that has the picture of a King on it is considered disrespecting the monarchy, punishable by years in prison.


This could be coming in the US...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Trumped up charges?


----------

